

There’s a perfect storm brewing for SaaS startups in Asia - chiachun
http://thenextweb.com/asia/2014/05/26/theres-perfect-storm-brewing-saas-startups-asia/

======
PieterPaul
Thanks for submitting, hope you enjoyed the read!

~~~
chiachun
Thank you. I enjoyed the read very much. I agree with you that Asia is going
to be an important market.

Some quick thoughts: 1\. It should be good to create a "Silicon Valley-
Singapore" or "Silicon Valley-Taiwan" ecosystem to bring the startup culture,
funding, and people who know local market together. 2\. Although “American
companies really suck at international expansion and localisation," as said by
Werner Vogels, I am afraid that Asian companies do not have much success
either? I could only think of NAVER LINE as an example.

